# Power (kW) and Energy (kWh)



## rangerdev (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks for the informative post. 

Something I would really like to know is how I can identify a comparable electric motor. Say I have a 5hp briggs sitting in my shop, and a random electric motor sitting beside it that I pulled from something. The EM says 1/2 hp. The briggs is 5hp. How do I know if the EM would be able to keep up with the briggs? 

If I have one 12v battery to power this motor, how do I figure out the output power? volts x amps = watts .... watt = 0.00134hp is easy enough but I don't know the amps the battery is putting out. Can I calculate this? Or do I need to measure it? 

What I am trying to say is, I hoping for a way that I can look at a motor and say after a few calculations "Yes that will most likely work to replace that ICE or no, that motor is much too small." 

I work in an industrial setting and they are constantly tossing out DC motors (because they are too lazy to replace bearings etc.), but I never know what ones would work and which won't. Any advise would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------

